# Easy way to remove tint resedue?



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

does anyone know of a way to remove the resedue easily?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wax and silicone remover , mineral spirits, or lacquer thinner. For future refrence, this kind of question belongs in the cosmetic section.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

aeresol can of goof off, razor blade, paper towels, and windex for the finishing touches.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dont think there is any easy way to do it. removing tint residue is a bitch. luckily the tint on my back windows peeled off easily, but i wasnt so fortunate with the front windows


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. its not hard at ALL.. i use windex + flat edge razor/scraper.. it comes right off.. the windex makes a static-resistance build up..


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

But what is the best way to do the back window with defroster lines? I don't want to ruin all of the lines but a razor blade would make short work of them. I have seen reference to covering the back deck with plastic and using ammonia/plastic to sweat the gunk off but I don't want to be using amonia in my car.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> *But what is the best way to do the back window with defroster lines? I don't want to ruin all of the lines but a razor blade would make short work of them. I have seen reference to covering the back deck with plastic and using ammonia/plastic to sweat the gunk off but I don't want to be using amonia in my car. *


Good ol' 91% rubbing alcohol works the best for me. Use a rag and just rub it over the residue after removing the rear window tint. Your defroster lines will stay intact, just make sure you have a fair amount of alcohol though.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> *But what is the best way to do the back window with defroster lines? I don't want to ruin all of the lines but a razor blade would make short work of them. I have seen reference to covering the back deck with plastic and using ammonia/plastic to sweat the gunk off but I don't want to be using amonia in my car. *


Thats a toughy, my buddy and I had to remove the tint off of his car on the back window, so we went to our buddy who owns a tint shot around here (visual FX). He told us a way to do it that worked pretty good. You have to have lots of bright sunlight, and park so the sun is beaming right on your back window, then get a spray bottle with half hot water, and half soap. Then just spray the inside of the window like every 10 minutes. The sun will make the water/soap solution seap into the tint and soon you will see the glue on the backside of the tint start to turn white, when its white you can peel that part of it off, it comes off nice and smooth and only leaves some residue that can be wiped off with goof off or alcohol. His car is a 86 corolla GTS, hatchback, and its probably alot easier on a hatchback since we could just open it up and spray, instead of climbing into the back seats. Its also a good idea to put a towel or something over your rear deck so it wont get wet. Also a good trick is to, after you've sprayed the window and got it nice and wet on the inside, take a garbage back and stick it onto the inside of the window (the water/soap will hold it on) this way, the water cant just disolve into the air before it softens the tint up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like the same principle as the ammonia idea, just with less harsh of a chemical. I will be trying this very soon as my tint was "gauranteed" to never turn purple. Not only is it purple but it is starting to pull up in the corners. Granted it is 3 years old but I have heard tint gets harder to remove the older it gets. Thaks for the info guys.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

the easiest way to take off the residue is to buy a new window, it's not the cheapest but it works ... i just use windex and a razor blade it works for me


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> *Sounds like the same principle as the ammonia idea, just with less harsh of a chemical. I will be trying this very soon as my tint was "gauranteed" to never turn purple. Not only is it purple but it is starting to pull up in the corners. Granted it is 3 years old but I have heard tint gets harder to remove the older it gets. Thaks for the info guys. *


Mine never turned purple, but it started fading (getting lighter) with age. Even though it's over 7 years old, I've never heard of tint getting lighter using only water to clean it. Good thing for lifetime guarantees. Should be redone as soon as time permits.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try using some goo gone for the sticky stuff that stuff is great !


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

I heard the black plastic bag and industrail strength Formula 404 works wonders. GOing to try it ove rthe next couple of days. Ill keeps you guys posted.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> I have seen reference to covering the back deck with plastic and using ammonia/plastic to sweat the gunk off but I don't want to be using amonia in my car.


 Worked for me.. took 3 hours total.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Does the ammonia do any damage to the interior or were you just real meticulous about keeping things covered with plastic? I am afraid of amonia dripping on everything unless I remove the entire back half of the interior/trunk. I bet the fumes were pretty strog to say the least.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've always used an aerosol glass cleaner that has amonia in it, like Dirtex. I'd bet aerosol Goof off would work well although I've never used it. I peel the tint off, and then roll the window down a little while tucking a rag into the window channel, this keeps the crap from flowing down into the window channel and all over the door panel. Then I spray the glass down with the dirtex which immediately emulsifies the glue. I use a single edge razor blade to scrape the boogered glue off, leaving the glass clean. Works great, just kind of tedious on back windows where you have to watch out not to cut the defroster grid.


----------

